# Tivo IOS app - downgrade to previous version?



## Todd Ramirez (Dec 2, 2021)

My first post, just signed up. Sorry if this is against the rules, just let me know.

Is there any way to downgrade the iPhone Tivo app from 4.8.1 to the previous 4.6.1? Or do you know where I could download the .ipa file for 4.6.1? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

No, you cannot.

Same rules apply to all apps in the Apple App Store.


----------



## Todd Ramirez (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks, that's true. I was hoping someone could point me to where I could get the .ipa file for 4.6.1. For instance, if you are still on 4.6.1, I heard you can copy or make a backup. I'm exploring websites that claim to have old IPAs archived, but haven't had much luck.


----------

